# US/UK Tax Treaty Article 14 HELP



## skoog154 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can someone give me an explanation in plain English on what Article 14 is trying to say!!??

I am a US citizen bonafide resident of UK, but I spend 20 days on business in the US/year. All income (which is salary) comes from a UK-based employer. Is Article 14 disallowing the US to tax me on the salary I make during these business trips to the US?

THANKS!!!!


----------

